# CBS road bikes?



## Volvoguy (May 3, 2011)

So has anyone else come across a CBS bike? Apparently it was Custom Bike Specialists in Vancouver BC.  I have one that my dad has had since the 80's.  Reynolds tubing, bright lime green, all Campy gear on it.  Super nice bike! Anybody else have any pictures or info about them?


----------



## danarielle (May 16, 2011)

Hi, we have one -- it is my wifes...still in great shape...it is torquoise...Reynolds 531, mix of components -- dura ace cranks, brakes, campy derailleurs, wonderful bike.  I'm teaching my daughter how to work on bikes...repacking bearings, etc.
Beautiful bike..
Glad someone else still has one.


----------



## Volvoguy (May 19, 2011)

Cool!!! Any pics of it? Would love to see it.


----------



## bultacosteve (May 25, 2011)

I also have a CBS that was my dad`s!  How funny is that .  Its blue in color, reynolds 531, complete campy record dated 1980.  My father had it built by CBS in 80 or 81, he can`t remember now.  CBS was owned by Larry Ruble.  The bikes were hand built in a small shop out in Maple Ridge BC.  I live two blocks from where the shop was.  In about 82 83 the CBS name and production was sold to a fellow named Tony Hoar.  He continued manufacturing bikes under the CBS name for several more years.  He now runs a succesful bike trailer business out on Vnacouver Island.  I ride what is now my CBS often.  I had to replace the original super champion wheels a few years ago because the rear campy hub went bad.  I bought some new old stock hubs and had them laced to mavic open pros and that put me back in business.  My father was a heavyweight (170lbs) rider so the bike is super stiff.  Every ounce of power you put through the pedals is transferred through the frame to the wheels with no give at all.  Compared to my modern trek it is super stiff and not plush at all.  It kind of deflects out of the small stuff and on longer harder rides it actually makes me more tired.  Having said that its still a wonderful bike and everything works perfectly.  I actually was able to contact Larry Ruble through email and he filled me in on some of the history of the bikes and he even remembered my father and mentioned that they had rode together many times back then.  Anyway I still have the bike here in Maple Ridge and ride it quite regularly .  I can send you some pics if you like, I just need to take some.  If you have any questions about them let me know.  I may or may not have the answers.   I had to spend some time getting everything set up on mine as it had been sitting for years but once I did it has been perfect.  They were very highly regarded in their day and quite honestly are still very very good.  The only thing I think that has changed significantly since then is indexed shifting at the levers and more compliant frame material like aluminum and carbon.  Take good care of it and enjoy. It should work great.  I`d imagine that you and the other person that posted are from the lower mainland.  Ive never actually seen another CBS anywhere.  I do know (but haven`t seen) that there is an original CBS hanging on the wall at the Caps in New Westminster and it was or may still be Larry Ruble`s

Steve


----------



## Volvoguy (May 25, 2011)

Whoa! That's more info about them than I've ever heard! I'm in North Van. Tony Hoar sounds like a familiar name, might have been one my dad mentioned at some point. Pretty sure this is 531 as well, but it's a bit small for me.  I kind of want to switch it over to a single speed, but want to keep all the cool old Campy group together as well.  I'll go over to my parents and get some good pictures of it in the next couple days.  I'd love to see some pics of yours too!


----------



## Rodrigo (Sep 11, 2011)

*I recently acquired a CBS bike*

I'm in the middle of restoring my newly acquired CBS road bike. it's really nice it's all Campy parts except for the crank it's a Dura Ace ax crank the one with the proprietary pedals, Beautiful!  the lug work on the frame is very unique .
I cant wait to get it on the road. Im in North Van as well maybe ill run into that other guy?


----------



## Volvoguy (Sep 12, 2011)

Rodrigo said:


> I'm in the middle of restoring my newly acquired CBS road bike. it's really nice it's all Campy parts except for the crank it's a Dura Ace ax crank the one with the proprietary pedals, Beautiful!  the lug work on the frame is very unique .
> I cant wait to get it on the road. Im in North Van as well maybe ill run into that other guy?




Where abouts in North Van are you? Any history on the bike at all? Where did you get it?  Mine is a bit small for me, so I haven't fixed it up much yet, but it will probably happen over the winter.


----------



## Rodrigo (Sep 13, 2011)

i dont know too much about the bike other then the information on this blog, i was actually lucky to find anything. But im curious for sure, i was thinking about going out to that bike shop out in new west to check out the one they have. Anyway i'm on Lonsdale if you ever want to meet up for coffee and show off our bikes i'm down. my email is myemailrodrigo@gmail.com.


----------

